# Swaying Camper



## Joe k (Mar 22, 2008)

we just leased a 08 chevy max 6.0, 4:10 gears, trans cooler but this is still a 1/2 ton rated for 10,500. Last year we bought an07 31 RQS 7200 lbs. We brought it home from dealer after some more service today. Truck pulled like a champ compared to the gmc 1/2 ton w/ 5.3 we use to tow with. the problem was on the highway at 55 mph it started to sway like i was pulling a single axle pop up on a windy day. any input on this would be greatly valued.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Do you have sway control??

If not, shame on the dealer......at the minimum, you should have an Equalizer or Reese Dual Cam system. That is a long trailer and needs a good sway control.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

CONGRATS on the new OB and Truck !! WELCOME to the site.

Sway control is a must! but that trailer will most likely man handle (maybe overexagerated) any 1/2 ton, as most who have a 31RQS or 32BHDS can testify. Its a lot of trailer for that truck. 3/4 ton or 1-ton would be preferred. I went through it personally and learned the hard way. Get a good sway control (if you dont have it) or dial in yours. Check your weight distribution in the TT.
Here is some other info discussed in another topic earlier today.

LINK TO TOWING TOPIC

on edit: just noticed you were from MI. what dealer did you use?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Sway control is a must. I have towed mine with both a 3/4 ton Suburban and a 1-ton Silverado diesel. NO sway issues with the Silverado, but have had, at times, with the Burb. A lot depends, too, on how you're loaded, tongue weight, truck tires, wind, etc.

Good luck getting it figured out.

BTW,you're gonna love that trailer.

Mark


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats on the trailer! You must have some sort of sway control. We use an Equalizer brand system and really like it. The best for raw sway control is a ProPride 3P but in your situation with a 1/2 ton and the 31RQS, you should consider a HitchHog. The inventor of the HitchHog is a member here and an Outback owner. The proprietor of ProPride also posts here on occasion. Both of those solutions are similar in price. If the price scares you off - consider an Equalizer with 1200lb bars. 1/2 tonners are just going to have a tough time with a 31RQS in several areas. The HitchHog is ideally suited to 1/2 tonners pulling larger trailers like that.

-CC


----------



## Joe k (Mar 22, 2008)

huntr70 said:


> Do you have sway control??
> 
> If not, shame on the dealer......at the minimum, you should have an Equalizer or Reese Dual Cam system. That is a long trailer and needs a good sway control.


just friction sway and1200 / 12000 trunion bars but my confusion comes in when towing with 06 1/2 ton crew w/ 5.3 i had 0 sway issues


----------



## Joe k (Mar 22, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> CONGRATS on the new OB and Truck !! WELCOME to the site.
> 
> Sway control is a must! but that trailer will most likely man handle (maybe overexagerated) any 1/2 ton, as most who have a 31RQS or 32BHDS can testify. Its a lot of trailer for that truck. 3/4 ton or 1-ton would be preferred. I went through it personally and learned the hard way. Get a good sway control (if you dont have it) or dial in yours. Check your weight distribution in the TT.
> Here is some other info discussed in another topic earlier today.
> ...


general rv of waterford bought at novi show last year


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Any weight distribution/sway control system needs to be dialed in specifically to the tow vehicle and trailer combination. Please consider, at the very least, dialing in your existing setup carefully to match your new tow vehicle. Equalizers are not that expensive from places like rvwholesalers.com and are unquestionably superior to a trunion bar setup.

-CC


----------



## Joe k (Mar 22, 2008)

so if i understand this right the 1200/12000 trunion bars are suffucient i need to look into a different sway control system?


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

Just want to go said:


> so if i understand this right the 1200/12000 trunion bars are suffucient i need to look into a different sway control system?


I would think that the 1200/12000 trunion bars with the friction sway control would be "ok".
Is there much of a heigth difference between the '06 GMC and your new '08 Chevy? You may just need to readjust your hitch so the trailer rides level (or nose slightly down). 
If your '08 rides higher, your trailer nose may be pointing up in the air.

I have an 08 31rqs and use the Equalizer with the 1200/12000 bars.

Good luck with your setup, and I'm sure you will be able to get it dialed in with the help of others on this site.

--Greg


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

You definitely NEED a Good sway control. Unless the price has gone up, the equalizer runs about $300-400 dollas at rv wholesalers.com.

The 1/2 ton is also too light a truck for the huge trailer that you are pulling. 3/4 to 1 ton is MUCH better.

You have a great trailer, but need something equiped to tow that beast.

Also, the Keystone website lists the shipping weight for your trailer at 7300 lbs, with carrying capacity of 2395 lbs, giving a total if fully loaded of 9695 lbs. This means you are almost above the tow weight before you even step into the truck. Your weight and that of each passenger has to be added to the total of the weight in the truck, and thus means less carrying capacity. Too bad you just leased the truck, because it is too small for your OB.


----------



## Joe k (Mar 22, 2008)

Lady Di said:


> You definitely NEED a Good sway control. Unless the price has gone up, the equalizer runs about $300-400 dollas at rv wholesalers.com.
> 
> The 1/2 ton is also too light a truck for the huge trailer that you are pulling. 3/4 to 1 ton is MUCH better.
> 
> ...


----------



## Joe k (Mar 22, 2008)

Just want to go said:


> You definitely NEED a Good sway control. Unless the price has gone up, the equalizer runs about $300-400 dollas at rv wholesalers.com.
> 
> The 1/2 ton is also too light a truck for the huge trailer that you are pulling. 3/4 to 1 ton is MUCH better.
> 
> ...


[/quote]
thanks for the tips and pointers but i am now with this lease for 36 mos so i guess i will get with the dealer and get to some medium. we dont do any long haul trips usually to our outdoor adv membership.just dont have the vac time


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Just want to go said:


> general rv of waterford bought at novi show last year


NICE, got ours at General RV - Wixom. Im surprised you didnt have the Equilizer or Blue OX recommended by them. They threw in the Equilizer in my deal. I do think ill be upgrading to the ProPRide/Hensley though.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Did you say what brand of weight distribution hitch you have? If it's a Reese, get rid of the friction sway control and add the Dual Cam sway control. It will be a big improvement.

Bill


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Friction sway control is no where near enough for your trailer and should not be used on trailers over 24 feet.

I also moved this thread from the polls section to the towing issues forum


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> Did you say what brand of weight distribution hitch you have? If it's a Reese, get rid of the friction sway control and add the Dual Cam sway control. It will be a big improvement.
> 
> Bill


X2. A friction sway bar is pretty much useless for a trailer as long as the 31RQS, the Dual Cam will do a much better job.


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

I love my Hensley Aarow. When I check the mirrors I smile, the OB never sways. 
ProPride might have a better price for the same technology. I know it stung when 
pull out money but *everytime* I pull out the TT it is all good. The HA is easy 
to setup and maintain.

Good Luck,
Scott


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

bentpixel said:


> I love my Hensley Aarow. When I check the mirrors I smile, the OB never sways.
> ProPride might have a better price for the same technology. I know it stung when
> pull out money but *everytime* I pull out the TT it is all good. The HA is easy
> to setup and maintain.
> ...


ProPride has a better price for _superior_ technology. Jim Hensley made a substantial number of improvements that are in the ProPride hitch but absent from the Hensley.

-CC


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

collinsfam_tx said:


> I love my Hensley Aarow. When I check the mirrors I smile, the OB never sways.
> ProPride might have a better price for the same technology. I know it stung when
> pull out money but *everytime* I pull out the TT it is all good. The HA is easy
> to setup and maintain.
> ...


ProPride has a better price for _superior_ technology. Jim Hensley made a substantial number of improvements that are in the ProPride hitch but absent from the Hensley.

-CC
[/quote]
I have heard that too. cant wait to hear from a customer!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Double check your receiver height. I believe there is almost a 6" difference between the 06 and 08. When I went to the new style burb I had to purchase a new dropdown bar. The 08 hitch comes out at the bumber where as the 06 came out below the bumper. This made a huge difference for me.

Thor


----------



## Joe k (Mar 22, 2008)

Thor said:


> Double check your receiver height. I believe there is almost a 6" difference between the 06 and 08. When I went to the new style burb I had to purchase a new dropdown bar. The 08 hitch comes out at the bumber where as the 06 came out below the bumper. This made a huge difference for me.
> 
> Thor


I guess i will get out and measure the hitch height but when i hooked it up at general rv checked out the height when hooked they said it was fine and level... I've been tryiny to figure out the diff between my 06 and the 08 and what I come up with is the 08 has the stabilitrak. Could this be a cause for the swaying? I think this because with the 06 Iknow I was under powered but never had a sway issue. I have the same reese hitch 1200/12000 trunnion and friction sway. dealer never said I would have to upgrade... You guys give great advice so thank you in advance for any input.

Joe k


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Just want to go said:


> Double check your receiver height. I believe there is almost a 6" difference between the 06 and 08. When I went to the new style burb I had to purchase a new dropdown bar. The 08 hitch comes out at the bumber where as the 06 came out below the bumper. This made a huge difference for me.
> 
> Thor


I guess i will get out and measure the hitch height but when i hooked it up at general rv checked out the height when hooked they said it was fine and level... I've been tryiny to figure out the diff between my 06 and the 08 and what I come up with is the 08 has the stabilitrak. Could this be a cause for the swaying? I think this because with the 06 Iknow I was under powered but never had a sway issue. I have the same reese hitch 1200/12000 trunnion and friction sway. dealer never said I would have to upgrade... You guys give great advice so thank you in advance for any input.

Joe k
[/quote]

Something else to think about.

Do you have "P" or "LT" tires. I recommend "LT" and if you have "LT" tires then get more pressure in them.


----------

